# Anxious



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm noticing lately that Siena is becoming more and more anxious and for what reason I am not sure. It started with her going after a dog at daycare 2 weeks ago. We kept her home for a week (one day was on purpose, the other two days were because the daycare provider's grandmother was critical and she would not have been available). No big deal in itself. While we were home, we worked on her manners and walking and decided to put the Halti on her as it is easier for me to control her when she wants to go after something else (dog, cat, etc.) She's often been reactive on leash, but not so much off leash.

She has ALWAYS had a fear of her gentle leader harness. We've used it since she was 8 weeks old and have no negative experiences that I know of. It always comes on for trips out and about, walks, beach trips, friends, etc. Every time we even hold it, she goes into hiding. We've tried lying it near her, tossing treats/balls, etc. and she just gets up and moves away, with no interest in the treat or ball while it is near the harness. She has this put in her every day and we kind of chuckle as we chase (not really, more like follow) her through the house to put it on her and give lots of praise when she gets it on. She stands there completely motionless like the world will end if she moves.

Then, move to the Halti. Now she runs from that too. She doesn't like it as much, but is so much better behaved, so we like it better.

Then, this weekend, I decided to put on her approach pack and see how that worked. I keep seeing people say their dogs walk so much better when they have a job. Her new job is holding her own poo ) love that! So, I put the pack on her inside the house and combined with the Halti, she just stood there, looking terrified. Ears back, tail down. Why?? 

We met my sister at the bus stop and took about a 2 mile walk. The entire time, Siena was like an angel on leash, slowly staying by my side, good with approaching people, etc. I thought this must be the 'answer'.

Tried to put it on her again Sunday... she was no where to be found. I have no idea why these bother her or what I can do to make it fun for her? I don't know if it is the sound, the click (maybe caught in her hair at one point), just don't know anything.

Then, on Thursday evening we were taking out the trash. Our neighbor (nice guy, but a drunk and a bit weird) Chris came over. Siena was on leash with her regular collar. He approached and she got excited and started barking. I asked him to stay away since she was excited (but he did not listen). He INSISTED on putting his hand near her mouth while she barked. He was right in her face, so I grabbed her collar so she wouldn't get any closer, and in Chris came, she yelped and bit down, giving Chris a bit of a skin pinch with her front teeth. Of course I was mortified and teeth on any human is not tolerated. She got a time out. A couple minutes later, we brought her out (he was still there) to see how she reacted. She lunged again and we immediately put her into a time out and wouldn't let her close to him. She knows better (really, she does). The third time, she walked right by him ignoring him like he didn't exist (success). Sunday, again, she walked by him with no issues (good). 

At one point over the weekend, we were in the back yard playing a little ball. She likes to come just close enough for you to grab the ball, then back up so it is without reach. I saw she was doing this and normally will grab her collar to keep her from getting away and it also causes her to drop the ball. This time, she turned and nipped ME! She got another time out and hasn't done it since. She barely grazed the skin and didn't leave a mark, but I felt teeth and that is not acceptable!

On top of all this, she was on a tether in our front yard being really good and minding herself when the postman walked by. She charged him, all fluffed up and barking. Luckily the tether was just short enough she couldn't reach him (and we weren't close enough to intervene) and he just about pepper sprayed her (can't blame him at all).

So, all of these NEW behaviors are really starting to get to me. I suspect a lot of it is that she had nearly 3 months with little 'proper' activity (recovering from hip replacement) and has not really seen anyone/dogs during this time due to her re activeness and limitations on what she can/cannot do. When she is off leash, she doesn't do any of this. All weekend, she just seemed amped up for some reason. That dry raspy panting when I wouldn't play ball (sorry, I had other things to do) and I try to just ignore it, but it's starting to make me wonder what is going on.

I need some suggestions on how I can baby step this to make her more controlled/less reactive. I don't want a dog I can't take anywhere (and we used to take her everywhere with us). I just bought "control unleashed" which I am going to make a priority. Just at a loss on what I can do. She's 3 1/2 years old and I just don't want it getting worse and keeping her locked up doesn't help. Been on thyroid meds since 2 weeks now, doesn't seem to be helping in this case.

She is having her post-surgery xrays taken on Friday (21st), so fingers crossed we get the green light to get her back doing her 'normal' activities and hopefully this will dissipate (but I can't hold my breath). If not, someone should help us all. She's walking a tight line these days. I asked Cheryl (daycare) to keep an eye out on her stress level to see if there is anything that might trigger this anxiety. I've tried rescue remedy, ace, dap, and calming meds, but nothing seems to help... I know I'm not the only person who has gone through this... 

I am considering anxiety meds while I work through this, but with the ACE she got even worse, which is why we tried the other natural remedies.

Any recommendations that maybe don't make her wig out from not 'being herself'? I have been known for taking Xanax at times in my life (dentist, flying, etc.) but have no idea how things work with the doggies..?

I forgot we did use Composure Liquid which worked great... but she had an allergic reaction to it, so we had to stop!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

To quote your post, "I suspect a lot of it is that she had nearly 3 months with little 'proper' activity (recovering from hip replacement) and has not really seen anyone/dogs during this time due to her re activeness and limitations on what she can/cannot do. When she is off leash, she doesn't do any of this. All weekend, she just seemed amped up for some reason. That dry raspy panting when I wouldn't play ball (sorry, I had other things to do) and I try to just ignore it, but it's starting to make me wonder what is going on." From what you've described, Siena is very frustrated and she is acting out her frustration in aggression. She is desperate. She is trying to tell you in her way that she hates and is afraid of the head halter and harness and her pack. They are very constricting for her. They make her leash walks very stressful, so she acts out. She is feeling better and wants to play, but since she plays "keep away" with her ball, and you grab her collar that can make a dog who only out of the corner of her eye sees something coming at her, to nip in self-defense. She was also acting in self-defense when Chris insisted on coming up to her and making contact. Siena needs to play - that will be an outlet for her energy and will in turn improve her behavior. My dog would just play "keep away" with his ball. I use 2 balls - throw one, then start you act with the second ball. You have the second ball - but you need to make it fun - toss the ball a little in your hand, act like you have the best ball - pretty soon, she'll come with the first ball, the minute she drops it - throw your ball and pick up the first one. Tug (be sure she bites hard and wins) is a wonderful outlet. There's also a pushing exercise that uses food. You can find a description of this and fetch/tug and other games at http://www.naturaldogblog.com/. For her leash walks, I would go very easy - and not ask too much of her. It would be best, if possible, to give her the majority of her exercise off leash since she behaves well off leash. Turid Rugaas has a method of "loose" leash walking. It's in her book or DVD "My Dogs Pulls" or it's explained in http://www.canis.no/rugaas/ It's also good to keep in mind that Siena could still be stiff and sore from her surgery - which might explain the day care incident.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Everything that I have read in dealing with agressiveness is add lots of activity and exercise. Her medication may be making her act this way and she may be in pain from her recent surgery...it is so hard to tell. Bella used to hide whenever she heard us getting the gentle lead of the hook. I just kept the routine and used tons of praise whe I was putting it on her(tons!). You might also try a quiet time of gentle petting and talking to her. She sounds like she is having a hard time.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, our hands are currently tied with the exercise restrictions and everything in her life (until the all clear, hopefully friday) has to be ON LEASH. In her "normal" life on non-daycare workdays, she gets a leashed walk in the morning (45-60 min 2-3 miles) and I come home at lunch and toss the ball for her in a field for 30-45 min depending on my schedule and in the evening gets a one hour off leash walk (3-4 miles) that also includes either chasing the frisbee and/or ball, then after we have dinner, she gets some more ball chasing (it is her favorite thing in the world). She is a fan of tug too, but it's off limits til the all clear from the doc. 

Of course we can't do this when she has exercise restrictions (poor thing can't even swim yet). On daycare/weekdays she gets a 2 hour walk in the morning and a 2 hour walk in the afternoon, then some form of activity/training once she gets home. Weekends she usually goes offleash hiking for 6-8 miles and whatever else we decide to do with her (usually she goes everywhere with us). 

The leash reactivity is a new behavior and one I suspect is most likely related to the surgery. And yes, Chris was wrong and I would have bit him too (ha ha).

We understand she needs/likes to play, but I don't want to just throw away $7grand by allowing her to do stuff she can't (no running, jumping, playing, chasing, swimming, anything that is FUN for her). We also use the two ball rule in our household and plan to reincorporate it when released. 

We have thought of the hip being sore, but it is likely she was in much more pain before the surgery than she is now (this is just a guess) and these weren't present then. When she was on the ACE she became very reactive and we decided we didn't like that behavior and took her off. 

It is very difficult to keep a 3.5 year old energetic dog occupied when they can't do all those things that make her tired. We are literally counting the days now til she gets free again.

I've also made an appointment with her holistic vet on Friday afternoon so we can discuss this new behavior and her thyroid treatment plan. I'll keep y'all posted and if there's anything else that can be offered, I'm all ears.

Thanks!!


----------

